# Best setup for Egyptian Spiny Mice?



## 4mb3r (Oct 5, 2011)

I wasnt sure if it would be the same as reg mice or not. Also, I was wondering if I would be able to use a home made cage as well like I could with my past mice? I am new to these guys so any info would be appreciated!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Personally never found them to be great chewers so i'd think a home made cage would be fine.

I kept mine in a glass tank for most of my time keeping them but have kept them in plastic storage tubs too with no problems (ones i worked with were kept in wire mesh cage too without any probs).

They're pretty adaptable.

I always kept mine on shavings and hay, my workplace kept them on chinchilla sand. Again no issues either way.

Any climbing objects you put in will go to great use too, i put several tubes, caves and log hides in that were always being used. My workplace had them in a tall cage about 5ft tall with branches from top to bottom and they loved that


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Ours at work are kept in a glass tank with a mesh lid. We prefur bird sand but do use shavings when we run out, with sticks/logs to climb on, a coconut as a house and a big rock, with a bowl for food and water. (they chewed through 6 water bottels in one week so stopped using them). We keep them in a warm room as when the orignal pair came in they were in a colder spot and there ears become damaged, not had it since. We feed a normal rodent mix with added seeds and also give crickets and meal worms every so often (they love hunting the crickets down). I clean them out once a week. We started with 2 and now have about 19.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Mine were kept outdoors in outdoor temps, never had a problem, even after -10 C. temps which made their water freeze solid. They would stop breeding over the colder months and start again in spring. Always had a colony or two for 4 years, got rid of them this year though as needed to room for fancies


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

oh so it proberly wasnt the cold that did there ears then, the tips went dry then fell off, no bites or scratches or swelling just dry and fell off so asumed it was the tempature, never had it again so dont know what coused it then.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

My spiny mice prefer to be heated. Will they live without it? Sure, but they greatly prefer it. 
Other than that, they have the same needs as my other mice.

My whole animal room is heated, so i don't have them on heat pads or anything.


----------

